# Wonderful closeups of the A and the D at Christie's



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://204.2.104.176/karl/christiesaucday01/pages/eaDSC07205.htm

The D starts at pic # 55


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Thanks for posting them John,Guy S.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

these photos are fantastic color references.I'm using them on my Enterprise A and D models.By the way,The Enterprise D model looks really good.Guy Schlicter.


----------



## portland182 (Jul 19, 2003)

Nice :thumbsup: 

Well done for including the grey cards!

Jim


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2006)

Nicely done John, outstanding pics !


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

You can never have enought reference photos. Thanks for the like, John!


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

beautiful photos. Outstanding. You would think they could take better care of these things.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

It looks as if you can go here:

http://204.2.104.176/karl/

to download the zip file.


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Was any restoration work done to the Alpha? Last I heard it was in pretty sad shape. Is that the big Delta or the small one from the later seasons?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> It looks as if you can go here:
> 
> http://204.2.104.176/karl/
> 
> to download the zip file.


Not Trek photos. 
Bladerunner worldcon pics but loads of detail pics of blaster


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

I don't know about the Alpha restoration but the Delta looks like it went through a cosmic cocoa storm on the way to New York. The shields must have been down around shuttle bays 2 and 3. :jest:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Raytheon said:


> Not Trek photos.
> Bladerunner worldcon pics but loads of detail pics of blaster


Thanks for the correction! :thumbsup:


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

What did the "A" sell for? I heard the "D" sold for $574,000. Also, I sure hope these are put in a museum and not someone's basement. Anyone know who bought them and for what purpose?


----------



## Tordoc (Apr 27, 2003)

enterprise_fan said:


> I don't know about the Alpha restoration but the Delta looks like it went through a cosmic cocoa storm on the way to New York. The shields must have been down around shuttle bays 2 and 3. :jest:


Looks like someone spilled their coffee on it.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I understand the stains to be grease from a cooking grille.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thank you!thank you!thank you!thank you!


----------



## cobywan (Oct 27, 2001)

The A went for about $240,000.


----------



## jay_barnes (Apr 11, 2002)

Wasn't that the four foot Enterprise D that was hung up near a grill and got all nasty?


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Here's hoping they went to museums and not another damned Planet Hollywood.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Those pics will help me with my 3d attempt on the Enterprise-D.

Excellent!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

jay_barnes said:


> Wasn't that the four foot Enterprise D that was hung up near a grill and got all nasty?


Yes, it just appeared one day, on a couch, at Paramount.

I notice the starboard side of the engineering section, the caved in hole. How about all the stains, might be grease.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

THANK YOU John!!!!!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Tordoc said:


> Looks like someone spilled their coffee on it.


*Nooooooo! * What a waste of perfectly good coffee!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

That's the 6-foot D. The original, which was also repainted and used in Generations.


----------



## sliuman (Mar 23, 2004)

Karl,

I think these have just become the de facto reference pictures for the Enterprise IMHO. We couldn't ask for anything better. Looks like you got real close and personal with it, too!! (Something we'd all like to do!!)

Great pictures. I thank you and so does my wallet for not having to dig in and buy the Big-E to get such great pix. (Not that I could have anyway, of course.)

Cheers :thumbsup:
Steve liu


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

*dead link?....*

I tried the link a few minutes ago, and it appears to be dead....
I saw the pics yesterday, and they were amazing! Is there another way to find these?

Thanks,

KK


----------



## Treadwell (Aug 22, 2002)

The grill thing happened BEFORE Generations. What we see here is its refurbishment for that film.


----------



## sliuman (Mar 23, 2004)

Think they're back up now...the pages have been updated for layout and to add pics.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

This was obviously a labor of love (and reverence!!) by someone who really knew what they were doing. Thank you, thank you for such a professional job of documenting this beautiful work of art!


----------



## klgonsneedbotox (Jun 8, 2005)

Excellent pictures...thank you very much...

I can't help but feel like I have just flipped through a book of autopsy photos... :


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

OMFG these pictures are awesome! Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you !!!!!


I will now commence my uber CG build of the 1701-D. These pics were all I needed. Now my 1701 and Refit will have a companion!


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

*Thanks to Karl Tate & John*

As with others, I AM NOW READY. Just wish there were one or two more images of the STMP VIP lounge, I've always wondered about the interior details of that and the botanical gardens.

WRT to the STNG D? OMG -I'll never be able to replicate all those water stains!?! I just as well not start ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

The Ent-A is still a good looking gal but i reckon the lass could do with a good wash and spruce up. I think she deserves it.
Who knows, maybe the new owner will take care of that with any luck ? 

Well my printer now needs a new set of ink carts and the referance book is getting a bit thick 
Good innit! :thumbsup:


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

*Walgreens*

I, for one, will be taking a newly minted CD-R of said images to Walmart and coming home with a fresh stack of 4X6s and some 5X7s to add to said reference book.

Dang ...could have saved $$ and forgone "Star Trek Mechanis 4" had I known these were coming down the pipe.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Yes, what a great reference book..

On the subject of rejuvenation - I tend to think she should be left alone. Very few people would have the ability to do a decent job and she could end up being damaged further (the decals and transfers are already lifting). . I sure hope the buyer appreciates the aztec and doesn't reach for the gloss white spray/rattle can. Have the Impulse engines been broken or is that just that the grilles have been lost?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

I think whoever owns it should at least fix the cracks... the thing could deteriorate further without structural support.

Hey what's going on with the port nacelle of the 1701-A??? Looks like its been cut off and reattattched!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2006)

Well Flux i dunno to be honest, yep i agree taking a gloss white rattle can to her would be the kinda thing that would have that someone in my little black book entitled "First against the wall when the revolution comes".

That said a good wash down done with proper care and the fixing of certain defects like the lifting decals and transfers you mention and the replacment of the seemingly missing impulse engine grilles may not be a bad thing.
She's a thing of beauty but time will eventually do her harm, not something i wish to see.
No improvements needed, just back to a state as she was when in front of the camera will do nicely, for me anyways.

Possibly an unrealistic wish but one i hold out hope for. No harm in dreamin'


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Now with the new photos, will someone be modeling their refit to look like her, stains and all?


----------



## neosporing (Feb 12, 2005)

after seeing this up close, it seems to me that many of the refit paintjobs posted here on this board are better than the original!


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

That goes without saying....in most cases the fans build higher quality mock ups than the studios did. Thats why rivet counting drives me fraking nutz!


----------



## CaptDistraction (Feb 1, 2005)

Is that really the big-E? or is that some other model I didn't know about...I thought she wasn't gettin sold at that auction, just some ertl.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

CaptDistraction said:


> Is that really the big-E? or is that some other model I didn't know about...I thought she wasn't gettin sold at that auction, just some ertl.


Indeed. It was item #1000, Christie's Auction Catalog Part Two, Page 234&235. Listed as $15,000 -25,000 estimated.

The ERTL model was item #999, $15,000 -20,000 estimated.


----------



## goose814 (Feb 26, 2002)

You know, if I had been the one with enough money to buy the Refit, then I would probably have enough money to hire Paul Olsen to paint her up again like she was originally. Now that would be cool.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Now that is a good suggestion. I hope he has good skills with the Squadron Putty too.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

goose814 said:


> You know, if I had been the one with enough money to buy the Refit, then I would probably have enough money to hire Paul Olsen to paint her up again like she was originally. Now that would be cool.


That would be truly a dignified and honorable resting state for her -at her best.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

That'd be a tough call for me, mainly because I'd be afraid it'd wind up more screwed up that it already is.

I'd probably just get the decals fixed, patch up the few cracks (it's in surprisingly good shape for a thirty year old model), make sure the lights work, and promptly put it on indefinite loan to the Wings Over The Rockies Museum at what's left of Lowry AFB. It'd have a place of honor right next to the full-size X-Wing.

Then again, if I had that kind of money, I'd track down the Galileo and drag _that_ back here and set it up at Lowry.

And maybe make some fiberglass molds so I can start selling full-size replicas.


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

Nova Designs said:


> I will now commence my uber CG build of the 1701-D. These pics were all I needed. Now my 1701 and Refit will have a companion!


I'm ready to do a cg build-up of the 1701-D as well, but I'm scared I'll mess it up.  



mb1k said:


> The ERTL model was item #999, $15,000 -20,000 estimated.


That much for a professionally-built ERTL kit?!?!?!?

WHOA!!!!!!!

It seems like any novice builder (or a poor-quality builder like myself :tongue: ) can do a better job than the "Pros".


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

I wish I could do something as good as this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq0wVRuUFLk

The effects are good, but I don't know about the sound FX. I don't really care for them.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Anyone know if Paramount had the good sense to laser scan the models before they were auctioned off?


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

vaderknight said:


> I wish I could do something as good as this.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq0wVRuUFLk
> 
> The effects are good, but I don't know about the sound FX. I don't really care for them.


Fantastic product. I've always thought I _knew_ what the relative size of the ship was. Having spent *a lot* of time a sea on real ships I fully appreciate the size of our fictional Enterprise now and have the best perspective I've ever had on how truly big she is. Incredible.

The sound effects weren't even an issue for me -what in particular bothered you about it?


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

One quick note about that video is that the opening text contains a typo. It states 938' as the length but the builder of this mesh (in Blender) has stated that the model itself is intended to be the standard 947' length.

Now onto my real post:

Is someone taking the time to gather all these pictures together? Especially of the E-A.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Four Mad Men said:


> One quick note about that video is that the opening text contains a typo. It states 938' as the length but the builder of this mesh (in Blender) has stated that the model itself is intended to be the standard 947' length.
> 
> Now onto my real post:
> 
> Is someone taking the time to gather all these pictures together? Especially of the E-A.


I believe Capt. Hogthrob has been downloading them. He told me to drop by with a couple of blank CD's and he'd burn them for me.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Four Mad Men said:


> Is someone taking the time to gather all these pictures together? Especially of the E-A.


 I'd say that's what the guy who set up that site _did_, wouldn't you? 

Personally, though, I took the time to download every single one to my reference files.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

*Captain Micheal Jordan?*



Four Mad Men said:


> One quick note about that video is that the opening text contains a typo. It states 938' as the length but the builder of this mesh (in Blender) has stated that the model itself is intended to be the standard 947' length.
> 
> Now onto my real post:
> 
> Is someone taking the time to gather all these pictures together? Especially of the E-A.


It's impressive, but the scaling appears to be slightly off. The guy next to the Turbo Elevator Shaft looks like he'd scrape the ceiling of the lift if he were inside. I know it represents a humanoid at 6.5 feet tall, but I think it's still a little off.


----------



## Capt_L_Hogthrob (Apr 28, 2005)

The contractor specs were off.. so they scrapped them and the Klingons bought them. Maybe that's how the Klingons got all those bumps on their heads! Starfleet sold them USED starships!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Whats the 'grease from a grill' story???????


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Now with the new photos, will someone be modeling their refit to look like her, stains and all?



Well, I've already built my refit... just need to paint her up like that!


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

^^Piece of cake, right?


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

There's cake on the model? I saw just about everything else, so it wouldn't surprise me. Must've been from the cast adn crew wrap party!


----------



## Bridger (May 21, 2004)

The pictures are great but has someone pictures from the other Models like the Lakota and the Bird of Prey


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Pic #36 is odd...it's one of the _Delta_'s saucer impulse engines, but it's mixed in with the pics of the _Alpha_.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

Yes, that one had me quite confused at first. I thought I knew every square inch of the Refit and was flummoxed that I couldn't identify that bit, although it looked familiar. I realized after about 10 minutes that it was from the D.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

For certain some after market folk are already addressing some detail issues.

DLM


----------



## Richard Compton (Nov 21, 2000)

Bridger said:


> The pictures are great but has someone pictures from the other Models like the Lakota and the Bird of Prey


Not all the models were displayed, and these were the only two at the acutal auction. I saw some relatively nice shots of the Lakota taken at the pre-auction exhibition somewhere online, but I forget where it was posted.


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Here are some referance photos of the Lakota


----------



## Mr. Canoehead (Jun 12, 2006)

Any B.O.P studio photos would come in real handy for me


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> It's impressive, but the scaling appears to be slightly off. The guy next to the Turbo Elevator Shaft looks like he'd scrape the ceiling of the lift if he were inside. I know it represents a humanoid at 6.5 feet tall, but I think it's still a little off.


It's an vitual certainty that the bridge sits somewhat lower inside the hull that what's indicated by the outer surface.

The debate is just how far down it is.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

...and at what angle.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

John P said:


> ...and at what angle.


I suppose that'd be whatever offset required for the turbo lifts to line up?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

36°. Welcome to the argument.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

John P said:


> 36°. Welcome to the argument.


Lurker decloaking off the port bow...


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

I refer any further discussion of the nature of the Enterprise bridge to whatever relevant board over on TrekBBS is currently dealing with that can o' gagh.

I come here to get away from that feldercarb for a while.


----------



## Treadwell (Aug 22, 2002)

The same guy has another gallery, which includes the Lacota:
http://204.2.104.176/karl/christies06/

Or download the zip (higher res pics than in the gallery):
http://204.2.104.176/karl/christies06.zip

A and D zip:
http://204.2.104.176/karl/christiesaucday01.zip


----------



## phase_pistol (Apr 13, 2002)

Hi folks! I'm "the guy"... those are my photos. 

Glad you like them and that they are usaful to you. I had a blast being there in person and I consider myself lucky to have been able to take the photos during the FEW minutes which I had close-up access to the models! 

I have organized the "galleries" and download links a little better, you can just go in thru the "front page" and see what you want. 

http://204.2.104.176/karl/

- k


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

^^ There he is, everybody get him! LOL

You got an eye for what views to get. Thank for a great job!


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Another couple of days of downloading....


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

If I ever meet Karl Tate, I want to buy him dinner or something for taking such great photos of all these subjects.

After seeing them, a few questions come to mind.......

1.) The destroyed Enterprise from ST:III.

I could have sworn, from viewing the film, that this model was a modified AMT/Ertl kit. But from these photos, it looks like its about 4 feet long.

Is anyone aware of any history of this miniature?

I have to say, I'm impressed by the detail in the destroyed sections.

2.) The enlarged Photon/Neck section.

I have to say, this is my favorite piece. If I had any dough, I would have tried for this one. The 8 ft model is/was a very nicely detailed miniature. But this thing takes the detail to the next level. To me, it truley looks like a model of a real vessel with all the extra markings and everything.

The question here is.......I'm confused, I thought that for the refit, the engineering sections were done in greens, but here, everything is done in blue/grays. Am I wrong??? The refit was greens and the 'A' was blue/grays??

The crazy thing is......I prefer the colors on this piece. So how does this affect painting 'canon'?


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

If I remember, they had two sizes of the refit built. One for closeups, and one for far off shots. This has to be the smaller one. But really, I though that only a larger model of the saucer was built, to destroy.

I agree, that Karl has done a priceless service for us modelers. I say he deserves Star Fleet highest commendation.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

phase_pistol said:


> Hi folks! I'm "the guy"... those are my photos.


 ThankyouTHANKYOU*THANKYOUTHANKYOU!!!!*


----------



## phase_pistol (Apr 13, 2002)

ClubTepes said:


> 1.) The destroyed Enterprise from ST:III.
> 
> I could have sworn, from viewing the film, that this model was a modified AMT/Ertl kit. But from these photos, it looks like its about 4 feet long.


 It appeared to me that the destroyed Enterprise was a vacform pull off of the full-sized Refit miniature. Note soft detail around the Deflector dish and so forth.

In any case the destroyed miniature is the same size/scale as the hero Refit miniature.




> 2.) The enlarged Photon/Neck section.
> 
> The question here is.......I'm confused, I thought that for the refit, the engineering sections were done in greens, but here, everything is done in blue/grays. Am I wrong??? The refit was greens and the 'A' was blue/grays??


 I don't know about "painting canon", but the colors on the Engineering section miniature and the hero Refit -A miniature appear comparable, IMHO.

ENGINEERING SECTION
http://204.2.104.176/karl/christies06/pages/DSC06672.htm

NECK AREA OF 1701-A HERO MINIATURE
http://204.2.104.176/karl/christiesaucday01/pages/eaDSC07455.htm

The port side of the Engineering section miniature can be identified in Star Trek VI, in the closeup where the Enterprise fires the photon torpedo to destroy Chang's Bird of Prey. (note the word "ENTERPRISE" in tiny type on the front of the Torpedo Bay).

*http://www.hooverae.com/upload/pics/engminiatureinTrekVI.jpg*

People WANT to identify the Engineering section miniature in WOK or Trek III, but it does not appear the same way in those films. In WOK the damage is different:

*http://www.hooverae.com/upload/pics/WOK-1701-phaserdlargehull.jpg

...*and in Trek III it does not appear that the enlarged miniature was used (in those shots in Spacedock it is clearly the hero Refit miniature being used). So perhaps the enlarged neck from WOK was refurbished for use in Trek VI (and the damage to the Starboard side was just never seen), or else the WOK miniature and the Trek VI miniature are two different models...


BTW downloaders need not go right-click-crazy on my galleries... I have provided convenient Zip file collections of my pics, available thru the Index page. 

http://204.2.104.176/karl/

- k


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

Cheers for the link to those zip files. Utterly superb work. The value to the heritage of Star Trek can not be overlooked. What was your camera by the way? 

*
The image of the 1701-A in ST6 looks 'engineering-green' on TV, and in the top shot above. That amuses me greatly, even if the actual part is blue in 'day-light'. Not intended I am sure.

In the starship modeller post we discussed that the RHS of the enlarged neck (assume it is the same part) was used in the first torpedo firing shot at the bird of prey in STIII as it decloaks. Look and you will see missing warp drives, out of place saucer, and missing docking port. Not the hero miniature at that point.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

After looking at that 'promo' shot of the Reliant phaser hitting the Enterprise neck, the colors again look in the blue/grays rather than the greens which are supposidly what the TMP refit was painted in. 

So where does the 'green' idea come from. Are there any good photos of the TMP paint job around anywhere that show the 'green' paint scheme ? ?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> So where does the 'green' idea come from?


From Paul Olson, for one. On his site he describes the engineering sections as a sage green; that painting was done before he started on the Aztec design.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2006)

phase_pistol said:


> I have provided convenient Zip file collections of my pics, available thru the Index page.
> 
> - k


And outstanding pics they are too! 
Well here's to another couple of ink cart sets 

Diamond geezer Karl, thanks for posting the zip, the more pics the merrier.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

phase_pistol, I want to thank you for making these images freely available. A wonderful service to the modeling community as this may be the last time anyone sees any of these amazing models.

THANKS!!!


----------



## phase_pistol (Apr 13, 2002)

Hey check it out... the fine folks over on Starshipmodeler figured out that the starboard side of the enarged dorsal section of the Enterprise Refit...was seen in Trek III!

http://www.hooverae.com/upload/pics/enlargedneckvsTREK3.jpg


----------



## phase_pistol (Apr 13, 2002)

Check back to my index page, because just now I am uploading yet ANOTHER gallery, this time it's pics I shot this summer at San Diego Comic Con... Christies had a booth there with a few choice items incl. the AMT model kit built up by ILM as the Refit for WOK, Picard's Ressikan flute ($40,000 for that thing!), some costumes, and the Romulan battle cruiser. 

http://204.2.104.176/karl/christiesSDCC06pix/

- k


----------



## phase_pistol (Apr 13, 2002)

BTW my camera is a Sony F717, only 5 megapixels but oh that Zeiss lens. 

For super ultra closeups (such as tiny details on the Lakota) I used a macro attachment... tho the camera's own built-in macro function is pretty good too. All the closeups on the -A and -D are with just the camera's own macro.

- k


----------



## paustin (Oct 18, 2006)

phase_pistol Karl.....I love you. We need to start a MVP award for this, thank you thank you thank you.


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

WHOA! This is a family board. Please edit your post! I think we all really appreciate the work he's done and shared with us, but keep in mind there are minors around here, too.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

By the way Karl, thanks for shooting the gray card with the red uniforms.


----------



## phase_pistol (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks, but you can see in my photos that the "red" uniforms are still highly variable looking depending on lighting (flash or not, etc).

In the viewing gallery where hundreds of costumes were displayed, you could really see how the colors really were different on different examples of the same style of uniform. Could be fading due to age, but I raally do think that the red has gotten less "brick" colored and more "vivid" on those WOK uniforms over the years.

- k


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Fair enough. Thanks nevertheless.


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

Hey anyone notice that on the starboard side of the neck hero model as seen in ST III there are no windows or a docking port on the torpedo deck! DOH! Nice goof! I never even noticed until now.


----------



## spacecraft guy (Aug 16, 2003)

Thanks again for the time and effort posting your photos! I spent most of last night and this morning pouring over them - really superb shots!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Yes, thanks much for the pics! I always appreciate when someone does something like that for the rest of us modeling addicts! 

You rawk! :thumbsup:


----------



## mactrek (Mar 30, 2004)

Thank you so much for those wonderful pics!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

I just wish you could have spent some time with the Original TOS 1701 ... That is, before Mr. Ed got his hands on it ...  :freak:


----------



## Yo Homeboy (May 20, 2004)

WOW, great pics. The "D" is filthy. I hope whoever bought it can find someone to clean it up and restore it to it's original condition.


----------



## Flux Chiller (May 2, 2005)

phase_pistol said:


> BTW my camera is a Sony F717, only 5 megapixels but oh that Zeiss lens.
> 
> - k


Carl Zeiss rule. Thanks for the information


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Yo Homeboy said:


> WOW, great pics. The "D" is filthy. I hope whoever bought it can find someone to clean it up and restore it to it's original condition.


Don't forget the nasty hole in the engineering section. Now we have a new model to build, the Christie's Auction version. Anyone want to build it?


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> Don't forget the nasty hole in the engineering section. Now we have a new model to build, the Christie's Auction version. Anyone want to build it?


And the split in one of the nacelle struts.


----------



## asennad (Sep 8, 2002)

Is that "A" the one and only original model or was it a secondary model?

Did I read correctly that it went for only $250K? That's nothing. You would think that some silicon valley geek would pay at least twice that or more.


----------



## Treadwell (Aug 22, 2002)

That was "it"!


----------



## GT350R_Modeler (Sep 6, 2005)

DAMN! NONE of the links work for me. Is it just me?


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

zenomorp said:


> DAMN! NONE of the links work for me. Is it just me?


None of the 204.2.104.176 links are working for me either. I am sorry I missed them

Anyone know of a mirrorsite, or have a way to create one?


----------



## vaderknight (Nov 8, 2005)

zenomorp said:


> DAMN! NONE of the links work for me. Is it just me?


Nope. It's not you. I was hoping to get another look at the 1701-D pics again.


----------



## RonH (Apr 10, 2001)

You can find them, and a whole lot more, here :

http://www.st-bilder.de/html/modelle.html

Get em fast, because I don't know if he has permission to post them in this manner.

Edit: the refit pix start on page 2 under the "Constitution" thumbnail.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

They both belong in a museum, not someone's home. I don't understand why the Alpha was sold, just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

greed! 

To get the last few drops of blood out of a dying horse.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

i keep hoping that it was paul allen that bought them for his museum.


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

help link no working!!!!! Need photos... Need photos...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Borz666 said:


> help link no working!!!!! Need photos... Need photos...


 See post #107


----------



## Borz666 (May 17, 2004)

thanx!!!!


----------

